# Apple Watch Series 4 broken back cover



## JuanPablo046

Hi
I dropped my Apple Watch Series 4 Aluminum 44mm, caseback cover (sensor cover) is broken! Do you know if there's any one fixing this?


----------



## ronalddheld

JuanPablo046 said:


> Hi
> I dropped my Apple Watch Series 4 Aluminum 44mm, caseback cover (sensor cover) is broken! Do you know if there's any one fixing this?


Do you have Apple Care?


----------



## BarracksSi

JuanPablo046 said:


> Do you know if there's any one fixing this?


Yes:
https://support.apple.com/watch/repair/service
https://support.apple.com/watch/repair/service/pricing

And +1 for ronaldheld's question: did you also buy AppleCare? Specifically AppleCare Plus, which lets you pay a reduced fee for up to two repairs due to accidental damage.


----------



## rationaltime

That is unfortunate. 

It looks like AppleCare+ for series 4 is priced at $79. Is that for two years 
coverage?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

rationaltime said:


> That is unfortunate.
> 
> It looks like AppleCare+ for series 4 is priced at $79. Is that for two years
> coverage?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yup:


----------



## JuanPablo046

Don't have Apple Care, talked to Apple and they say the watch has to be replaced for USD 279 cost...


----------



## BarracksSi

JuanPablo046 said:


> Don't have Apple Care, talked to Apple and they say the watch has to be replaced for USD 279 cost...


Costs less than if I send in my Rado to get fixed.

The AW is one item for which I'd always recommend AppleCare Plus. Saved me a bundle when I dropped my first-gen and cracked its back. Apple ended up giving me a free replacement S2 because it took two weeks for the repair center to refuse repair and, in the words of the Apple Store employee, "We promised you a working watch, and two weeks is a long time to go without one."

PS: YMMV

PPS: How long does it take to repair a regular watch at the factory?


----------



## Palmettoman

AppleCare just saved the day for me a couple of weeks ago. Smashed the face. They sent me a new (probably refurbished but looked brand new) one which was received in 2 days. Send the broken one back in the same pre-addressed box. Simple. 

Get the AppleCare on the replacement if you can.


----------



## robmellor

How much more robust are the stainless steel and sapphire models ?.

A friends sports Apple Watch took a full hit on the wrist really smashed up the face, saved his wrist big time but watch was a real mess.


----------



## BarracksSi

robmellor said:


> How much more robust are the stainless steel and sapphire models ?.
> 
> A friends sports Apple Watch took a full hit on the wrist really smashed up the face, saved his wrist big time but watch was a real mess.


Supposedly the "Gorilla Glass"-type displays on the Sport models are a little more flexible and more forgiving of a hit than are the sapphire versions.

My first-gen SS's display was pristine for the two years I had it. Same with the stainless S2 that replaced it. My S4 Sport, which I've had since last October, still looks good.


----------



## kokoro

JuanPablo046 said:


> Hi
> I dropped my Apple Watch Series 4 Aluminum 44mm, caseback cover (sensor cover) is broken! Do you know if there's any one fixing this?


Remortgage your house 🏠


----------

